# Blepharitis..



## Sexyrexy1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

So For the Last Several years i have suffered from this Condition, It More or less first started shortly after i began drinking 6 or so years ago.

For those of You that dont know its basically a chronic inflammation of your eye lifs that causes your eyelashes to grow back into the eye and it causes your tears to come out really gooey and thick, Thus Not lubricating the eyes very well. Making the eyes quite itchy and uncomfortable 

It can be caused by everything from, Bacterial and Fungal overgrowth to Allergys. To using to many Cosmetic products.

The Common Western Medical Treatment is Using warm compresses and washing the eyes. And using Antibiotics.

Im wondering if anyone has been through this and knows any method for making this go away or get better.

i have suffered from it chronically for years

Happy Travels


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 31, 2014)

Sexyrexy1989 said:


> So For the Last Several years i have suffered from this Condition, It More or less first started shortly after i began drinking 6 or so years ago.
> 
> For those of You that dont know its basically a chronic inflammation of your eye lifs that causes your eyelashes to grow back into the eye and it causes your tears to come out really gooey and thick, Thus Not lubricating the eyes very well. Making the eyes quite itchy and uncomfortable
> 
> ...



is there any way to get rid of it permanently? i have really dry eyes but its not this bad.


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

No, Unfortunately it is a chronic life long condition. All you Can do is learn how to Manage it baste on a case by case basis and what works best for you.

Have you been to a doctor?

Or you sure your dont just have dry eye?

*blepharitis is pretty uncommon and its usaully Genetic*


----------



## Sexyrexy1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

Another thing id like to Add is in the long run it can lead to a loss of vision and blindness


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 31, 2014)

haha no i know its not blepharitis...


----------

